# Used Contender Barrels



## Buckhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking for a .357 mag barrel for my Contender.  Used to pick them up on Ebay, but they changed their policy and they won't allow them to be listed any longer.  Have tried Ed's Contenders and a couple of other sites, but no bargains there.  Where do you guys look?  I don't want one of the old choked or octagon barrels, just something at least 10" in a bull configuration either blue or stainless.


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 17, 2009)

http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/7946077864  Lots of barrels trade hands here.  Also, if you don't mind the wait, Bullberry is having a "blank" sale.  http://www.bullberry.com/pistolsale.html

My .357 Mag barrel is a 7.5" MGM  and it is a great shooter.  It is so much fun to shoot that I doubt it will ever be sold!!  

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 17, 2009)

I would recommend gunbroker.com--they have plenty of barrels.  This sight is also easy to use.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 17, 2009)

http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/7946077864 good starting point- but look for a 357 MAXIMUM you can still shoot 357 magnum but the 357MAX is HOT ( reload round only )


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 26, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/7946077864 good starting point- but look for a 357 MAXIMUM you can still shoot 357 magnum but the 357MAX is HOT ( reload round only )



saw some 357 MAX barrels on there yesterday


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to add something, call Ed at Ed's Contenders.  His website is about 2 years behind and he has no one to update it for him.

If you call him he can tell you what he has, and he will deal with you as well.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 27, 2009)

*tc barrels*

Greybeard outdoors web site has a whole t/c section to buy and sell


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 27, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Just to add something, call Ed at Ed's Contenders.  His website is about 2 years behind and he has no one to update it for him.
> 
> If you call him he can tell you what he has, and he will deal with you as well.



 called Ed last night and got 2 contender barrels on order- and yes web site is not up to date - just give him a call or e-mail - I e-mailed him  and got a quick reply tell him eddy moore sent you---- and get the 357 MAX


----------

